# Westin takeover of Paradisus Playa Conchal



## gordandmichele (Jan 24, 2011)

Apparently, Westin is taking over ownership of the Paradisus Playa Cochal in Costa Rica as of May 2011.  We timeshare owners currently belong to RCI and book through Resorts Advantage in Florida.  We are members of the Melia Vacation Club and all own floating weeks.

I just called today and was told by Resorts Advantage that they were told by the resort to stop taking bookings for timeshare weeks until further notice.  They have no further information.

I called Westin and Starwood, but neither has any information, either.

What normally happens in this sort of situation?  Would we get converted over to Starwood?  What about our contracts and rights?  Would we stay with MVC?

Any information would help, as currently we have none.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 24, 2011)

http://lenteckhartproperties.com/co...and-resorts-to-manage-paradisus-playa-conchal

http://www.hotelnewsresource.com/article49579.html

I think what is important here is whether this will be part of SVO or not.  Looks like a nice resort - and would like to see it as part of SVO (if they are fully-contained), but just because Starwood/Westin (HOT) is taking it over - does not mean it will become part of SVO.  It does not look as if these are self-contained villa (no kitchen) that would likely be needed for SVO - therefore, more likely going to be part of SPG system.

_"Each luxuriously appointed suite has a private terrace or balcony, marble floors, luxurious décor, deluxe bathrooms, a separate living area with comfortable seating, plasma TVs, air conditioning, cable television, daily stocked minibar and 24-hour room service."_

It is great that there will be a presence in Costa Rica. (IMO)
If they can't expand by building more (too costly) - good to see them rebrand nice resorts (IMO).


----------



## gordandmichele (Jan 24, 2011)

I think it's what might be called a partial kitchen.  The timeshare units are not the same as the regular resort units.  The only difference is the kitchen, which makes them a little larger.  They have:

Sink
Refrigerator
Microwave
Coffee Maker
Blender
Plates, cups, utensils, etc
Round table for 4
Basically everything in a regular kitchen except for a range and oven.

That's what they call a studio, but it's huge.  A 1 bedroom is 2 studios joined together, but with only 1 kitchen.


----------



## RnU (Jan 24, 2011)

My husband and I were at a sales presentation at WKORV this past December and the sales rep said that there would soon be a resort in Costa Rica added to the SVO network. Maybe this is what he was talking about?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe they will make it a combined resort like Westin St John (part will be Hotel and part will be Timeshares)?  It will need a kitchen (rangetop, convection oven, refrigerator) and washer/dryer to be part of SVO. (IMO)

Notice that the article makes no mention of SVO properties - only Westin hotels/resorts - and associated Starwood hotels.

in 2nd article - mention of more hotel/resort locations in Latin America (isn't Cancun Latin America? lol) - the article make it seem like this is more tied to SPG than SVO.

“We are delighted to once again establish a presence in Costa Rica with next year’s opening of The Westin Playa Conchal Resort & Spa, one of four new Westin properties slated to open in Latin America by the end of 2011. The Westin brand is at a pivotal point in its life cycle with an unprecedented opportunity for global growth and well on its way to establishing itself as an international market leader,” said Simon Turner, President of Global Development for Starwood.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 24, 2011)

RnU said:


> My husband and I were at a sales presentation at WKORV this past December and the sales rep said that there would soon be a resort in Costa Rica added to the SVO network. Maybe this is what he was talking about?



maybe - but remember... Timeshare salesperson lips are moving = misinformation is most likely coming out.
(or maybe we are just hearing it wrong... lol)


----------



## gordandmichele (Jan 24, 2011)

How does SVO work?  Guaranteed weeks?  Points?  Something else?

As I stated, we all have floating weeks and can book any week in the year except Xmas, New Year's and Easter.  Some folks can book those weeks, but not many paid the extra $$ to upgrade.


----------



## RnU (Jan 24, 2011)

DavidnRobin said:


> maybe - but remember... Timeshare salesperson lips are moving = misinformation is most likely coming out.
> (or maybe we are just hearing it wrong... lol)



all of the above are definitely possible


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2011)

gordandmichele said:


> How does SVO work?  Guaranteed weeks?  Points?  Something else?
> 
> As I stated, we all have floating weeks and can book any week in the year except Xmas, New Year's and Easter.  Some folks can book those weeks, but not many paid the extra $$ to upgrade.



IF this week is in the Starwood Vacation Network, it will fall under the network rules.  See the FAQ at the top of the forum for a good Into. to how Starwood works.  Note that Starwood manages TS's that are NOT in the SVN, as well.


----------



## gordandmichele (Jan 24, 2011)

What I'm really trying to find out is what normally happens when a resort with existing timeshare owners is taken over by a new company.

We all have contracts that give us specific rights to the property.

Does the new company usually just continue the old agreement, or do they just toss you out and force you to sue them?  Or something in between?

Surely it must have happened many times in the past.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2011)

gordandmichele said:


> What I'm really trying to find out is what normally happens when a resort with existing timeshare owners is taken over by a new company.
> 
> We all have contracts that give us specific rights to the property.
> 
> ...



Starwood has several resorts in the SVN that they bought from other companies - the original deeds and covenents were honored, but the  Starwood system was brought in as well.  In some cases the original owners could buy into the Starwood Network for a fee.

It all depends on whether Starwood is just taking over management, or if they are going to bring the resort into the Starwood Vacation Network.  The Board of Directors should be able to answer that question.


----------



## gordandmichele (Jan 24, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> It all depends on whether Starwood is just taking over management, or if they are going to bring the resort into the Starwood Vacation Network.  The Board of Directors should be able to answer that question.



Thanks for the info.  Unfortunately, there is no Board of Directors.  Just a bunch of people that own floating weeks at a resort where no one there has any idea how the timeshare system works.  It's handled completely by Resorts Advantage, a 3rd party.  R.A. takes the requests from us, and tells the resort what has been booked.  The resort is not allowed to use the units that are timeshare units for regular guests (although it has been known to happen - when it does we get upgraded to private condos).  Strangely, the system seems to work.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 24, 2011)

I own at this resort thru Melia Vacation Club. There are only 11 or 15 (can't remember which) timeshare units in the resort which is very large. It's an optional AI for the timeshares but I don't know if it is optional for non-timeshares. I have always booked thru MVC. I've never heard of Resorts Advantage.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 24, 2011)

A friend owns a Melia resort and raves about Paradisus Playa Conchal. In fact, we tried to get a couple or three units during the same week last year and failed, so a group of us could go. If this resorts joins SVN, I hope they intend to build more units, as it seemed to me that they couldn't handle the demand already - without the added pressure of the rest of the SVN owners. 

On the other hand, the majority of the resort is a hotel, and that's got great reviews as well. 

Also, please note:



> Marking a milestone in Starwood’s history, The Westin Playa Conchal         Resort & Spa will also be the first all-inclusive resort in  Starwood’s        global portfolio.


----------



## nalismom (Jan 24, 2011)

Different company but we own at the Renaissance Aruba which was the Sonesta Suites when we bought it and was something else before that.  

There are 250 units in our resort however only about half were owned as timeshares.  The owners that developed the resort and maintain it signed a management contract with Marriott several years ago and things changed for some owners at that time in that a decision was made to make the 2nd and 4th floor units available as hotel units and so the partial kitchens were taken out of those units.  Well...those owners were rightfully upset and they were offered other units on the 1st, 3rd and 5th floors - albeit not all if any had the views their original units had.  People were not happy, some moved their units , others didn't, some sold.  Some people are still not very happy.  Marriott however has done a good job revitalizing our resort and keeping it to their standards as a Renaissanceas well as marketing the hotel rooms.

From reading the article I only see that Starwood would be managing it.  I don't understand why they wouldn't take TS reservations.

Also as an owner at the Ren we do NOT belong to the MVC or have their point system assigned to our units..we are still considered seperately owned.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I confused some people. MVC meant Melia Vacation Club not Marriott.


----------



## nalismom (Jan 25, 2011)

PatH....I was not referring to Melia Vacation Club...I was simply offering my experience with a TS that was taken over to be managed by another big hotel chain - Marriott/and or *M*arriott *V*acation *C*lub -and its effects for the owners.

Sorry I didn't mean to confuse anyone


----------



## gordandmichele (Jan 25, 2011)

Pat H said:


> I own at this resort thru Melia Vacation Club. There are only 11 or 15 (can't remember which) timeshare units in the resort which is very large. It's an optional AI for the timeshares but I don't know if it is optional for non-timeshares. I have always booked thru MVC. I've never heard of Resorts Advantage.



Pat, do you have a contact number for MVC?  I have 2 units (a studio and a 1 bedroom) and have owned since the beginning.  We have always dealt through Resorts Advantage.  If you call the resort or even the Sol Melia Vacation Club, they will send you to R.A.  I'd love to contact MVC to see what they know about what's happening.  I can't find them anywhere on the 'net.  Thanks.


----------



## gordandmichele (Jan 25, 2011)

Pat H said:


> I own at this resort thru Melia Vacation Club. There are only 11 or 15 (can't remember which) timeshare units in the resort which is very large. It's an optional AI for the timeshares but I don't know if it is optional for non-timeshares. I have always booked thru MVC. I've never heard of Resorts Advantage.



I think there are 14 units (2 buildings containing 6 studios and 1 1-bedroom each).  AI is optional for timeshare owners, but I'm pretty sure it's mandatory if you trade in.  The regular resort is mandatory AI.  Until recently, owners had to take the whole week if they wanted the AI, but now you can take it by the day.  And, they have just split out the alcohol from the food, so if you're not a drinker (or just a big drinker), you can buy the AI food only or AI booze only package.

I'm going down on February 12, so I should be able to get some more info. then.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 25, 2011)

gordandmichele said:


> I think there are 14 units (2 buildings containing 6 studios and 1 1-bedroom each).  AI is optional for timeshare owners, but I'm pretty sure it's mandatory if you trade in.  The regular resort is mandatory AI.  Until recently, owners had to take the whole week if they wanted the AI, but now you can take it by the day.  And, they have just split out the alcohol from the food, so if you're not a drinker (or just a big drinker), you can buy the AI food only or AI booze only package.
> 
> I'm going down on February 12, so I should be able to get some more info. then.



Phone # is 888-996-3542.

I just talked to MVC last week because I wanted info on the AI fees at a few resorts. The rep did say something about not taking reservations for Costa Rica until Aug but since I'm not planning on going until fall 2012, it didn't mean anything to me.

When I was there in 2004 you didn't have to take the full week but once you started, you had to take the rest of your stay.


----------



## gordandmichele (Jan 27, 2011)

Pat H said:


> Phone # is 888-996-3542.
> 
> I just talked to MVC last week because I wanted info on the AI fees at a few resorts. The rep did say something about not taking reservations for Costa Rica until Aug but since I'm not planning on going until fall 2012, it didn't mean anything to me.
> 
> When I was there in 2004 you didn't have to take the full week but once you started, you had to take the rest of your stay.



This is interesting.  When I called this number, they answer "Melia Vacation Club", but - guess what?  It's actually Resorts Advantage.  It's just a number that is dedicated to MVC members only.  I always went through the regular switchboard.  Who knew?


----------



## gordandmichele (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's the latest:

I got a call back from Starwood to a web inquiry that I sent them.  I thought they would just blow it off, but they were quite helpful.

Most of what is happening is still confidential, as the details have not yet been ironed out.  I gained the following info. mostly by inference:

Starwood will be taking over the timeshare portion of the resort as well as the resort itself.  If you look on spg.com, you will see the resort there.
We will likely be rolled into SVO somehow.
All affected owners will be contacted by Starwood before May 1, when they assume ownership.

I won't say that I'm completely at ease yet, but I'm feeling better than I was.  The Starwood person was quite open with me, and answered what he could without breaking confidentiality.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 27, 2011)

gordandmichele said:


> Here's the latest:
> 
> I got a call back from Starwood to a web inquiry that I sent them.  I thought they would just blow it off, but they were quite helpful.
> 
> ...



Oh no, I'd rather be part of MVC than SPG.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 27, 2011)

A Costa Rican resort would be awesome.  But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## jarta (Jan 27, 2011)

12 studios and 2 1-br units in the timeshare section?  Don't count on much availability for 14 small units.

2,600 acres.  32 miles from the San Jose airport.  A tempting acquisition for the size of the property alone.  

Recently, however, the hotel's been going downhill.  It will need cleaning and sprucing up.  

IMO, this property will be inventoried for possible further expansion if/when the economy comes back.   ...   eom


----------



## lorenmd (Jan 27, 2011)

the airport would be liberia.  i have been to this resort and it is huge.  we looked at the timeshare units and you're right, there are few of them but that doesn't mean starwood won't change that.  it will be nice to have a place in costa rica.  I bought a full ownership condo near there and it was halted 3/4 of the way through and has been sitting for two years.  I won't see that money, but i love costa rica and would consider buying into a timeshare there.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Loren 

Is Costa Rica safe and friendly?  (I'm not implying that it isn't - I honestly know nothing about it.)


----------



## lorenmd (Jan 28, 2011)

costa rica is safe and a wonderful place.  of course there is petty theft so you have to be careful with stuff in your car and don't leave your handbag on the back of your chair.  stuff like that.  we had always planned to retire in costa rica.  we probably won't but it was a nice dream.  we will spend lots of time there.  health care is excellent and cheap, homes are very reasonable, the weather is great, they have sam's club, costco, walmart, all that stuff  and much cheaper to live.


----------



## siesta (Jan 28, 2011)

loren, you forgot to mention GREAT fishing!


----------



## Pat H (Jan 28, 2011)

The timeshare units never show up in RCI. If you want to deposit with RCI, MVC gives them another location.


----------



## Monica (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, I'm screwed!  I own w/ Pat and 2 others at the Playa Conchal.  It is/was part of Melia vacation club, and if you didn't/couldn't use your membership that year, you could postpone it for 1 year.  Well, guess what, I paid my dues on the last day possible in 2010 (due to finances) and said I'd use it in Cancun in 2011.  Just tried to talk to Resorts Advantage, and now I can't do that!  I have to go to Costa Rica in 2011 AND the 2011 dues have to be paid!  The next person that's supposed to go can't pay the 2011 dues, so I'm screwed!  (We bought it before the economy fell flat.)

I can't afford to go to CR in 2011!  If I could, I would!

Anyone out there want to go in 2011?


----------



## Pat H (Jan 28, 2011)

I was planning on going to Panama in 2012. Looks like I won't be able to do that either.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 28, 2011)

Pat H said:


> I was planning on going to Panama in 2012. Looks like I won't be able to do that either.


So Costa Rico doesn't seem too bad...the pictures are spectacular.
I also own at a Starwood Resort that was owned by another company first and our reservation priorities are still in place....hopefullly the Melia Owners will still have first choice of units/priority reservation booking window before it is opened up to the 'general population' of SVN members.


----------



## gordandmichele (Jan 31, 2011)

Monica said:


> Well, I'm screwed!  I own w/ Pat and 2 others at the Playa Conchal.  It is/was part of Melia vacation club, and if you didn't/couldn't use your membership that year, you could postpone it for 1 year.  Well, guess what, I paid my dues on the last day possible in 2010 (due to finances) and said I'd use it in Cancun in 2011.  Just tried to talk to Resorts Advantage, and now I can't do that!  I have to go to Costa Rica in 2011 AND the 2011 dues have to be paid!  The next person that's supposed to go can't pay the 2011 dues, so I'm screwed!  (We bought it before the economy fell flat.)
> 
> I can't afford to go to CR in 2011!  If I could, I would!
> 
> Anyone out there want to go in 2011?



They won't let you book anything at the Playa Conchal currently, so you don't have to worry about the 2011 dues right now.  When I called to pay my dues and book 2011 and they wouldn't take the booking, I told them I wasn't going to pay until I could make a booking.  They were OK with that.


----------



## gordandmichele (Jan 31, 2011)

From the Starwood website:

"All SPG Member benefits will be available at The Westin Playa Conchal Resort & Spa when they open in May, 2011.  The property is currently unable to accept free night award bookings but SPG Members will be able to redeem points to stay at this property in the near future."


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2011)

gordandmichele said:


> From the Starwood website:
> 
> "All SPG Member benefits will be available at The Westin Playa Conchal Resort & Spa when they open in May, 2011.  The property is currently unable to accept free night award bookings but SPG Members will be able to redeem points to stay at this property in the near future."



SPG is the hotel branch of Starwood, so that doesn't indicate whether it will or will not be part of the SVN (the timeshare branch.)  The exchange value of timeshares in the SVN is referred to as "Staroptions."


----------



## gordandmichele (Jan 31, 2011)

Pat H said:


> The timeshare units never show up in RCI. If you want to deposit with RCI, MVC gives them another location.



Not true.  If you tell Resorts Advantage when booking your week that you are going to deposit with RCI, they might do that.  Just don't do that.  Book the week at the Paradisus, then make the exchange directly with RCI.  It works.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 1, 2011)

Monica said:


> Well, I'm screwed!  I own w/ Pat and 2 others at the Playa Conchal.  It is/was part of Melia vacation club, and if you didn't/couldn't use your membership that year, you could postpone it for 1 year.  Well, guess what, I paid my dues on the last day possible in 2010 (due to finances) and said I'd use it in Cancun in 2011.  Just tried to talk to Resorts Advantage, and now I can't do that!  I have to go to Costa Rica in 2011 AND the 2011 dues have to be paid!  The next person that's supposed to go can't pay the 2011 dues, so I'm screwed!  (We bought it before the economy fell flat.)
> 
> I can't afford to go to CR in 2011!  If I could, I would!
> 
> Anyone out there want to go in 2011?



I will be there in 10 days.  I have posted a thread about this in the Other International section.


----------



## gordandmichele (Feb 4, 2011)

*Good News !!!*

They are taking timeshare reservations again for the Paradisus Playa Conchal.  I don't think you can book 2012, but you can book through 2011.  Great news for us.


----------



## Monica (Feb 12, 2011)

*That isn't what they told me*



gordandmichele said:


> They won't let you book anything at the Playa Conchal currently, so you don't have to worry about the 2011 dues right now.  When I called to pay my dues and book 2011 and they wouldn't take the booking, I told them I wasn't going to pay until I could make a booking.  They were OK with that.



To be able to use my 2010 week, I HAVE to pay 2011.  They'll take it in 3 pymts, but the 2011 dues need to be paid mid-April (or by 4/30/11 by the way it sounds).  They will NOT let me book anything using by 2010 holdover before I pay the 2011 maintenance fees.  I'm stuck.  I know what they're doing.  I also made a reservation for late October (using my 2010 wk) at the resort, since I can only use the wk at that resort now.  BUT, if I want to put the 2010 week in RCI, I can do that, too, AFTER I pay my 2011 dues.  Once again, I'm stuck!  I really can't afford to go, so I guess I'll pay the dues for 2011, and bank both weeks.

Any suggestions from others familiar with Playa Conchal/Resorts Advantage?


----------



## gordandmichele (Feb 22, 2011)

*Just back from the Paradisus*

OK, here's the extent of what the management at the Paradisus knows about the Westin takeover and what is happening to the timeshare owners - not much.  They really have no details at all.

They did confirm that the resort itself is getting a makeover, and they have seen a model of the new rooms, which they say are very nice.

Their current reservation system doesn't even allow them to see the reservations that have been made after May 1.  I know because I asked them to check one that I have for December.  It didn't appear, so I asked if they could see any resos. after May 1, and they can't.

On the timeshare front, the availability is even worse than I first thought.  Originally, 6 complete buildings (48 studios or 24 studios plus 12 one-bedrooms - the one-bedrooms can be split into 2 studios) were designed for timeshare usage.  The resort is now limiting us to one (1) building only per week.  So that's 8 studios or 4 studios and 2 one-bedrooms per week.  It's not surprising that owners are having trouble getting reservations.

On top of that, during the week I was there, only 4 of the 8 rooms were occupied by actual owners.  The others were there either on internal exchanges within Sol Melia Vacation Club or were just hotel guests.

It's interesting that SMVC members get to do this, because we owners (who belong to the MVC, not the SMVC) don't get to exchange into the SMVC resorts.  It seems to be a one-way thing only, to our detriment.  On top of that, one of the SMVC guests that I talked to got the all-inclusive for free!!

Prior rumours about the all-inclusive plan and rates are untrue.  It's $85 / day / pp throughout the year.  It's actually a pretty good deal, compared to many other resorts.

Unless, surprisingly, you order room service.  Breakfast will run you about 10 pp, lunch is 8-12 pp and dinner about 15-22.  Compare that to paying $32 for the lunch buffet !!  Yes, that's what it costs - and $24 for the breakfast buffet.  We usually either eat at local restaurants or prepare our own food, but room service is a pleasantly surprising inexpensive option.


----------



## gordandmichele (Apr 27, 2011)

*See my new rental ad for this resort*

Just posted it, so it might be overnight before it appears.


----------



## gordandmichele (May 27, 2011)

*We have finally received the official word on this*

All MVC members today received an email clarifying what will be happening with their timeshares now that Westin and Starwood have taken over the resort.

The short answer is that nothing changes other than we cannot make internal trades into the other Paradisus resorts that we used to have access to.

The timeshares were completely left out of the agreement with Westin and Starwood.  We will not be joining the SVC, but will now be called the Reserva Conchal Vacation Club and will be operated by Reserva Conchal.

All previous agreements and obligations remain in force.  This is likely good news for us, as we don't have to worry about competing with SVC members for space.  Here's the official release:

I am very pleased to inform you that  Desarrollos Hoteleros Guanacaste S.A. , company that owns the hotel formerly known as Hotel Paradisus Playa Conchal, operated by Sol Melia, has negotiated a new operating agreement with WESTIN HOTEL MANAGEMENT, L.P., and since last May 1st  the Hotel opened its doors as Westin Resort & Spa, Playa Conchal. 
Rest assured that this change will not affect our obligations and all the commitments with our clients and suppliers. 

The Paradisus Playa Conchal Vacation Club was renamed as Reserva Conchal Vacation Club. It is important to clarify that the Club will no longer be associated with Sol Melia and  although the units are within the premises of the Resort, the Club is not affiliated with, managed, owned, developed, endorsed or sold by Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc., Westin Hotel Management, LP, Starwood Vacation Ownership, the Starwood Vacation Network or their affiliates; The Club will be working in the same conditions through Resort Advantage for reservations, payments, customer service and RCI exchanges.


----------

